
Show HN: Hl – syntax highlighting for the command line, powered by Atom - BenjaminCoe
https://github.com/bcoe/hl
======
stephenr
I honestly don't understand the purpose of re-inventing every existing shell
tool using NodeJS. I'm certainly _not_ against re-creating (as opposed to re-
inventing) a better/more fit-for-purpose/whatever "wheel". But this is getting
to be ridiculous - I'm convinced a large portion of them are created by people
who somehow didn't manage to search for "<basic task> command line
(linux|osx|whatever)".

To add to the confusion, it can hardly even claim to be a _better_ solution.

This: 6 languages supported, who knows how many dependent NPM modules
required, can't even handle basic stuff like checking if STDIN is a TTY or
not. (seriously wtf "\--pipe" ??)

Pygments: 230+ languages supported, has literally 1 requirement on Debian
(python).

